# ID Please, repens?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Twas sold to me as Ludwigia repens, however the repens pics I see have rounded leaves.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

There has been some debate on the name of that plant lately. I believe it is L. repens x L. arcuata.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Error. Does that mean this plant is a hybrid? I'm not sure what that means exactly.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I seen this labled as Needle Leaf Ludwiga in my LFS. Not sure of the latin name.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Capt. said:


> Thanks Error. Does that mean this plant is a hybrid? I'm not sure what that means exactly.


Yes, that means it is a cross between _Ludwigia repens_ and _Ludwigia arcuata_ and thus a hybrid.


----------

